# Barubu vs Wargle



## Totodile (Jul 5, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


[size=+2]*Barubu vs Wargle*[/size]

*Barubu's active squad*

 *Charles* the male Pidgeotto <Keen Eye>
 *Buddy* the male Houndoom <Flash Fire>
 *China* the genderless Bronzong <Levitate> @ Leppa Berry
 *Lavelle* the female Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Aetio* the male Tauros <Intimidate>
 *Naios Aettida* the female Bulbasaur <Overgrow> @ Wide Lens
 *Punno Kepai* the male Chikorita <Overgrow> @ Sun Stone
 *Anki* the male Butterfree <Compound Eyes>


*Wargle's active squad*

 *Ferno* the male Charmeleon <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
 *Sleezy* the male Slakoth <Truant> @ Amulet Coin
 *Kazza* the male Kadabra <Synchronize> @ Link Cable
 *Washibon* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye> @ Eviolite
 *Caimanly* the male Sandile <Intimidate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Martimur* the male Cubchoo <Snow Cloak>
 *Zona* the female Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Andro* the female Timburr <Sheer Force> @ Black Belt
 *Glauert* the male Skrelp <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ashan* the male Koffing <Levitate>

Thus speaketh the RNG:
- Wargle sends out
- Barubu sends out and commands
- Wargle commands
- I make stuff happen

(Question for Barubu: Is this one of those magical stadiums where materials for attacks can appear and vanish at the drop of the hat? I can't be sure from the description; this _is _Walmart, after all :B)


----------



## Barubu (Jul 5, 2015)

You know what? Let's go ahead and make that so. Any material component needed for an attack can be found in the blink of an eye at everyone's favorite supermarket :p


----------



## Wargle (Jul 5, 2015)

Hmm let's go with Martimur, my friend.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 5, 2015)

And I'll choose *Lavelle*.

Start things off by *attracting* Martimur. After that, *charge* up some energy and try to make it seem like the electricity flowing through you is just the spark of love that he's ignited. Finish it off with a nice healthy *Thunderbolt* to "kick him to the curb". If the darn thing manages to set up hail, *Rain Dance*, then switch Thunderbolt for *Thunder* if there's rain on the third action.

*Attract*~*Charge/Rain Dance*~*Thunderbolt/Rain Dance/Thunder*

Good luck by the way, Wargle! And thanks Totodile for picking this one up!


----------



## Wargle (Jul 5, 2015)

Yea I'm not having Attract, so let's go ahead and Protect against that.

Next, we're going to get ready while we attack. Use Power-Up Punch.

After that, I'm sorry but you're going to have to take that Thunderbolt, but hit back with Avalanche.

*Protect ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Avalanche*

EDIT: Where are my manner,s good luck to you too, and thanks Totodile :D


----------



## Totodile (Jul 6, 2015)

Glad to ref for you guys :)

*Round One*​
*Barubu (Oo)*

Lavelle (F) Static
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Ready to go.
Commands: Attract ~ Charge/Rain Dance ~ Thunderbolt/Rain Dance/Thunder

*Wargle (Oo)*

Martimur (M) Snow Cloak
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Ready to go.
Commands: Protect ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Avalanche


They did it. Somehow, despite their already wide range of products for sale and their ubiquity across the known world, Walmart has managed to top themselves with one of the most in-demand _locations_ in Asber: a Pokemon Stadium. As there are few buyers who can easily afford such a stadium, it is currently set tentatively on the roof of the supermarket, where customers can marvel in awe at this accomplishment of economics. And now, for the sake of advertisement, Walmart is actually letting a battle take place in this stadium! After all, what better way to demonstrate its effectiveness as a battling location than to have Pokemon duke it out in a tens-of-thousands-of-dollars-worth construction? Two trainers have jumped at the chance to battle here, and now, watched by a scattering of onlookers (as most people are uncertain of being in a building on a building, for some reason), they receive the signal from the ref to begin.

On one side: a small yellow mouse, jogging in place a little as a warm-up. On the other: a little ice bear, moving his head from side to side to watch his frozen snot sway under his nose. Lavelle, though uncertain about her opponent, decides to lower his guard to start with, and so bats her eyes, swishes her tail, and generally behaves as amorous as a young Pokemon can. It’s all very cute, but Martimur can’t tell — he’s thrown up an impassable shield that distorts the adorable display. For all he can see, she’s doing the chicken dance. Eventually, she gives up, and he drops his shield, glad for reasons he isn’t sure of.

Since that isn’t working, she decides to switch tactics. Her cheek pouches begin to spark, soon crackling with electricity that ruffles her fur and makes her look like a little puffball. Even the air around her hums as a faint electric field forms just around her body. Martimur scoffs at this. Isn’t she going to do something already? He makes a little fist, readying it for a blow, and runs in and punches Lavelle without fanfare. She squeaks in surprise, and Martimur squeaks as well — the Pichu’s inherent electricity, sizzling deep in her fur and skin, gives the Cubchoo a nasty shock. Neither of them are particularly happy at this point.

Lavelle psychs herself up. If he’s drawn first blood, she thinks, then she’ll just have to outdo him entirely. She generates electricity for her first offensive move, and immediately the electricity already charged up leaps up, making her positively glow with power. Martimur shields his eyes, trembling and regretting life. With a cry of delight, Lavelle launches a huge bolt of electricity, boosted by the Charge, that knocks Martimur clear back, and he somersaults backwards painfully. When he rolls to a stop, a large gouge in the terrain forms a line between the two battlers. For a moment he just lies there, dazed and confused … and then, stiff and trembling, he picks himself back up. His paws lift, slowly, and he jerkily walks toward Lavelle. Though she’s unsure what he’s up to at first, her eyes widen as he summons a swarm of icy boulders out of nowhere, then slams them down on her with righteous fury. Despite that bout of catharsis, neither of them is particularly comfortable at this point.


*Barubu (Oo)*

Lavelle (F) Static
Health: 80%
Energy: 83%
Status: _”Ow.”_ SpD +1.
Commands: Attract ~ Charge ~ Thunderbolt

*Wargle (Oo)*

Martimur (M) Snow Cloak
Health: 78% 
Energy: 90%
Status: _”Ugh.”_ Paralyzed (severe). Att +1.
Actions: Protect ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Avalanche


*Arena Notes:*
- There’s a long gouge in the ground.
- Icy rocks are scattered around the stadium.

*Calculations:*
- Lavelle’s health: 100% - 4% (Power-Up Punch) - 16% (Avalanche) = 80%
- Lavelle’s energy: 100% - 4% (Attract) - 3% (Charge) - 9% (Thunderbolt) = 83%
- Martimur’s health: 100% - 22% (Thunderbolt) = 78%
- Martimur’s energy: 100% - 2% (Protect) - 3% (Power-Up Punch) - 5% (Avalanche) = 90%

*Other Notes:*
- Lavelle outspeeds Martimur (60 > 10).
- On the second action, Static paralyzed Martimur.

*Next Round:*
- Wargle commands
- Barubu commands


----------



## Wargle (Jul 6, 2015)

Well darn. I guess we have to take advantage of that while we have it. Pummel it with Facade. That should make you feel good.

If you suspect there's cuteness going on like Attract, Protect against that, we don't want it.

If she tries to set Rain dance up counter it with Hail.

*Facade/Protect/Hail x3*


----------



## Barubu (Jul 6, 2015)

Alright, Lavelle.

Start off with a Substitute for 15% health. Then, wait for his second Facade to hit your substitute, and Attract his fancy. Finish by Rain Dancing in the cutest way possible.

*Substitute(15%)~Wait+Attract~Rain Dance*


----------



## Totodile (Jul 7, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Barubu (Oo)*

Lavelle (F) Static
Health: 80%
Energy: 83%
Status: _”Ow.”_ SpD +1.
Commands: Substitute (15%) ~ Wait+Attract ~ Rain Dance

*Wargle (Oo)*

Martimur (M) Snow Cloak
Health: 78% 
Energy: 90%
Status: _”Ugh.”_ Paralyzed (severe). Att +1.
Commands: Facade/Protect/Hail x3


Thinking of those rocks scattered everywhere, Lavelle decides that she really doesn’t want to be on the receiving end of another Avalanche. She takes bits of rock and ice and turf, pulling them together into a decent-sized replica of herself. The makeshift Pichu positions itself beside her in a protective stance, and she nods in agreement at its imagined attitude. Martimur isn’t amused by this, though. Why should she waste time making dolls? Channeling all of his pain and frustration, he slams into her … or would, if the Substitute hadn’t jumped in at the last second. The force of the blow makes it wobble, and as Martimur leans back, hopeful, it trembles for a few seconds before collapsing into a pile of rubble. Martimur can’t help but grin at Lavelle’s dismay.

Shaking herself, Lavelle considers her next option. She was supposed to wait for him to destroy her Sub this action … but he already destroyed it! Should she wait anyway? But wait for what? This is too confusing. Frustrated, she repeats her earlier adorability, winking and positively glowing as she dances cutely. Martimur is having none of it, though — he’s already put up another Protective shield, preventing her wiles from reaching him. Eventually, she gives up and he drops his shield.

Thinking things over, Lavelle begins to dance again … but it’s a new dance this time, and Martimur, already on his guard, watches warily. Lavelle stomps on the ground, swinging her paws in strange patterns over her head and around her hips. Her call is answered as the sky, visible through the open roof of the stadium, rumbles with incoming clouds. The first of raindrops fall, and she basks in the nice feeling of water splattering against her electrified fur with satisfying sizzles … and then Martimur looks toward the sky, gathers icy energy, and launches a bolt of pure ice from his mouth. The ice vanishes from sight, but a few seconds later the cloud flashes light blue at the site of impact, and the rain gives way to clattering hailstones. Lavelle squeaks as a big one clonks her on the head, and Martimur grins. Meanwhile, the onlookers in the stands grumble as they pull out impromptu umbrellas.


*Barubu (Oo)*

Lavelle (F) Static
Health: 64%
Energy: 66%
Status: _”Hmph.”_ SpD +1.
Commands: Substitute (15%) ~ Attract ~ Rain Dance

*Wargle (Oo)*

Martimur (M) Snow Cloak
Health: 78% 
Energy: 75%
Status: _”Heh.”_ Paralyzed (severe). Att +1.
Actions: Facade ~ Protect ~ Hail


*Arena Notes:*
- It is hailing (8 more actions).
- There’s a long gouge in the ground.
- Icy rocks are scattered around the stadium.

*Calculations:*
- Lavelle’s health: 80% - 15% (Substitute) - 1% (Hail) = 64%
- Lavelle’s energy: 83% - 8% (Substitute) - 4% (Attract) - 5% (Rain Dance) = 66%
- Lavelle’s Substitute: 15% - 15% (Facade) = 0%
- Martimur’s health: 78%
- Martimur’s energy: 90% - 8% (Facade) - 2% (Protect) - 5% (Hail) = 75%

*Other Notes:*
- Lavelle outspeeds Martimur (60 > 10).
- The first Facade was enough to destroy Lavelle’s Substitute.
- On the second action, since her Substitute was already gone, Lavelle decided to just go ahead and try to Attract anyway, but this was blocked by Protect.

*Next Round:*
- Barubu commands
- Wargle commands


----------



## Totodile (Jul 14, 2015)

*DQ warning for Barubu, 48 hours.*


----------



## Totodile (Jul 16, 2015)

*Barubu is DQ'd.* Wargle gets $8, I get $5, and Lavelle and Martimur each get 1 exp/hap.


----------

